# [hal ou xorg]configurer la souris

## bdouxx

en lisant des xorg.conf, j'ai vu que certain configurent leur souris et leur claviers dedans, mais j'ai vu aussi que HAL les détectent automatiquement.

les doc anglaise et française ne disent pas franchement la même chose, peut être une question de mise a jour des doc... 

j'ai une souris avec une molette( ikari), elle fonctionne( sans rien mettre dans xorg.conf), mais je souhaite augmenter la vitesse de défilement.

quel fichier faut il mieux modifier? 

/etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-x11-input.fdi  ou  /etc/X11/xorg.conf

je ne compte pas changer de souris avant des années, faut ils mieux que je la déclare en dur dans xorg.conf?

Les option du style Option "Name"  servent a quoi exactement, car que je la mette ou pas ca fonctionne toujours pareil.

merci

----------

## Biloute

Tu as compilé xorg-server avec le USE hal ou -hal

Si c'est avec hal, laisse tomber xorg.conf

Tiens voilà un petit lien sympa : http://www.gentoo-quebec.org/wiki/index.php/Xorg_Installation

----------

## d2_racing

@bdouxx, si tu as des problèmes, je peux t'aider, j'ai écris cette partie du wiki  :Razz: 

De plus, il y a aussi ce lien qui est assez imposant mais il y a beaucoup de trucs dans celui-ci : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-722498.html

----------

